# Help Needed



## Colonel_Klink (Aug 31, 2004)

I have been a cross country rider for quite some time and after some thinking i have just decided to move into some road riding. I decided i would build myself a bike and all has gone well until i tried to attach the front mech. I built the bike using a Giant OCR Frameset and when i tried to put an Ultegra front mech on it sits in completely the wrong angle. I have an Ultegra braze on front mech and i am trying to attach it to the black bracket that bolts onto the frame. At this moment in time it sits at about a 45 degree angle to the chainset. Has anybody got a close up of the bracket on thier bike as i think that mine must be bent or something as there is no way i can change the angle of the mech on the bracket and this is the only thing stopping me from getting on the road

Thanks for any info


----------

